# Critical Care Training



## Asclepius (Nov 19, 2007)

Some of you know that I recently relocated with my wife's job to the St. Louis area. We moved from the Northern Kentucky/Cincinnati area and I presently work for a service in Central Illinois.

I am trying to obtain Critical Care credentials and being new to the St. Louis area I am not sure where to look. Anybody have any suggestions? I'd like it to be something recognized nationally.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 19, 2007)

I recently renewed my CCEMT/P from Blue Springs (Central Jackson County Fire Protection District) near Kansas City. They have an *excellent* program and use some of the best and respected speakers and instructor(s) (i.e Bob Page, etc). Since the Marylands UMBC CCEMT/P course covers 200 mile coverage, I do not know what other courses are located near the St. Louis area. 

Here are a couple of web sites to check out : 

http://www.cjcfpd.org/EMStraining/

http://ehs.umbc.edu/CE/CCEMT-P/


R/r 911


----------



## Asclepius (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks RR. I found a class at Abbott in St. Louis that is in conjunction with the Baltimore curriculum. In your opinion, do you think the class is worth the time and investment? It's $1300, January to April two days a week. I paid for and did the AMLS class and it was a joke. I don't want to waste my money. What would you say are the benefits of the class from the Paramedic position?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 20, 2007)

It all depends upon the instructors. I have seen some that was shi*ty, and the one that was at Blue Springs was excellent and could not not be better. In fact studied the hardest in several years, but again was due to expectation of the course director and content. 

It is unfair for me to evaluate, having ICU/CCU nursing experience and my Paramedic program expected and taught most critical care/intensive type objectives; but I personally did not hear anyone not say they did not learn anything from it. If nothing else, brushed a lot of cob webs, and reaffirmed a lot some current treatment modalities. I also like meeting and being with peers tha hve the same attitude of wanting and demanding more education. 

The Maryland's course is aimed for those that will be transporting patients from outside hospitals to tertiary lying hospitals with vents, balloon pumps, multiple IV pumps, etc.. It does discuss and goes into great deal of XII lead, ICP, Central lines, blood administration, etc.. over all, I highly recommend this type of course for serious level Paramedics. Especially for flight paramedics to assist and prepare for the C-FP examination. 

I hope your class is excellent and good luck! 

R/r 911


----------



## Flight-LP (Nov 21, 2007)

Asclepius said:


> Thanks RR. I found a class at Abbott in St. Louis that is in conjunction with the Baltimore curriculum. In your opinion, do you think the class is worth the time and investment? It's $1300, January to April two days a week. I paid for and did the AMLS class and it was a joke. I don't want to waste my money. What would you say are the benefits of the class from the Paramedic position?



I second UMBC's program, I believe it is well worth the investment if you have quality instructors. I would check that before you enroll. Once you find out, PM some of the vets here (myself, Rid, etc.) and we can tell you what we know.

One word of caution................

Air Evac Lifeteam (helicopter bases all over Missouri) also offers "critical care training". Whilst their syllabus show promising content, they fail to deliver it through their instructors. I sat in on one of their 12 lead classes last year while in West Plains for a supervisor meeting, was not impressed. Not only was the instruction weak, but most was flat out incorrect. Stick with a quality program, UMBC is good, better yet, go take the FP-C exam and get certified. The review class put on by Anthony Bacca and Will Wingfield is second to none! Looking at the UMBC website, I see there is a class coming up in January in St. Louis........

Also check out this free download, has some great info in it............

http://www.williamwinn.com/


----------



## FFPARAMEDIC08 (Dec 3, 2007)

Rid, thank you very much for that link. I am going to thoroughly consider taking their course.


----------

